# Drawing of my betta, Miller



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I used to draw a lot but was never inspired until recently. On Friday i decided to try and draw Miller, my betta boy. The drawing is clearly based off one of the pictures I took of him, but it's still a place to start. This is the first betta fish I've ever drawn.

Approx 6 hours on Photoshop CS5

Enjoy! 


Miller Drawing by Callie Dee, on Flickr


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I love that you did each individual scale and I know that definitely took a while ^_^

My only crit would be that the ventral fins aren't as clear as the anal fin ray's are, I see you used a blur tool but it would be great to have a little better definition in the ray's of the ventral fins.

Other than that he's beautiful! I love just the simple white background, really makes him pop. And of course his face is the cutest thing ever lol, them lips!!


----------



## Betta Bonnie (May 21, 2013)

beautiful, you are very tallented


----------

